# Dasvand If I Became A Sikh (re: Interfaith Marriage)



## celtic (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all!

I have been reading and studying Sikh philosophy for a little while now. Tomorrow I'll go to gurdwara for the second time.

I've been going over the various practices that Sikhs undertake as part of their identity and belief, one of them being dasvand. I understand this to be giving one tenth of your income for the benefit of the Khalsa (i.e. to your gurdwara? I'm not sure), i.e. a tithe.

My only concern is that my wife is not Sikh nor considering it (at the moment ..), and, while I am the only income earner (currently), I think she might freak a bit (a lot) if I were to suggest to her that I'd do this.

Any thoughts on dasvand?


----------



## findingmyway (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is a related thread http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/32054-where-to-give-the-daswand.html

Dasvandh is not just related to Gurdwara's but about looking after the world. It can include time as well as money as both are essential to help the world ikonkaar


----------



## Blank (Jan 15, 2011)

I think giving it gurdware in present world will is not the charity god really care about, I mean you will give the charity may be it will be used for Gurdware purpose of maybe just go in trusty's pockets, Everyone is making money today. As per my view in present time i suppose instead of giving charity go ahead for sponsoring a child, You don't have to adopt him/her just have to pay a small amount of money like Rs. 600 / month, That is easily affordable and you can see where your money is going and If it is really being used for humanity or not. Many organizations like "CRY" , "Worldvision" are performing these kind of activities.
Just my view.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 15, 2011)

*THE CODE OF SIKH CONDUCT AND CONVENTIONS* ​*( Sikh Reht Maryada ), Section 4, Chapter X*

*Article XVI* - Sub-section (n) states:

*"A Sikh shall regard a poor person's mouth as the Guru's cash offerings box*."

*source: *http://www.sgpc.net/rehat_maryada/section_four.html

From a spiritual point of view, personally it means to me what one can AFFORD, without causing any hardship for the family!
Before donating to any charity, ask what is their overhead cost, so that the maximum amount goes to your cause. 

Fundraising overhead cost charity 86% of donations - Link: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/windsor/story/2010/09/22/windsor-charity-childrens-health-foundation.html


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 15, 2011)

I have learned that Christian tithes are supposed to go to "the Lord's work," which to them means their church.  Such is *not *the case with dasvandh.  In Sikh belief, helping those who need help is "the Lord's work."  The gurudwara that I attend in the physical universe has more than enough money.

My meager cash dasvandh has been going to a local food bank.  Also, when I go grocery shopping, I buy various ready-to-eat foods to give to those gathered around the entrance to the parking lot hoping for cash (or beer or cigarettes).  Surprising, at least to me, is that bottled water is in high demand, followed by chip/dip combos.  Go figure.  :interestedkudi:

Be creative!  If your wife is not opposed to sharing whatever you have, I am sure you can find something that you both agree on.

PS.  Any good act aids the Khalsa in some way.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 15, 2011)

in many countries now days you pay a tax on what you earn, in the uk this is around 25%.. 
may be this is a liberal interpretation (?) but i've heard that this can count as your dasvand as essentially the taxes are needed to improve society. on top of that you can still do seva which may not involve money but time, which is sometimes harder for people to give and therefore more rewarding...


----------



## Ishna (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a comment on charity overheads... sometimes to deliver the right services you need overheads.  You need an office, you need staff, you need equipment, you need a Director/CEO, you need publicity/marketing, you need to raise your profile and network with other professionals, you need training, you need accounting, you have to pay government overheads, you need resources to provide your service (be they front-line staff or goods such as food or medicine).

What we don't want is to donate to corrupt charities where the money is POCKETED.  Large charities with big impacts are going to have large overheads and this is not necessarily anyone POCKETING your money past receiving a wage which is usually less than they would be paid in the private sector.

Ishna


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 15, 2011)

Caramel Ji..
TAXES are not voluntary..DASWANDH is.
IN Guur jis times also the Govt imposed "taxes"..MUCH MORE thna the 25% you mentioned...still the Guru decreed DASWANDH.

DAS= 10
WANDH= DISTRIBUTE !!
PAY your TAXES from YOUR OWN SHARE..NOt form the 10% set aside for daswndh !!
Cheers


----------

